# Grips arent sticking on handlebars



## XCRIDERBG (Apr 29, 2012)

I just installed a new pair of RaceFace Sniper grips on a brand new RaceFace bar. The problem I'm having is they arent sticking at all. I've tried using hairspray, which is what I've always used in the past and I even tried 3M general trim adhesive spray and they arent sticking worth beans. Can someone recommend something else? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

I'd take them back, complain, and see if you can get a deal on the lock-on versions. I had similar issues until I simply gave up and switched to locking grips...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*ODI Lock Ons*



XCRIDERBG said:


> I just installed a new pair of RaceFace Sniper grips on a brand new RaceFace bar. The problem I'm having is they arent sticking at all. I've tried using hairspray, which is what I've always used in the past and I even tried 3M general trim adhesive spray and they arent sticking worth beans. Can someone recommend something else? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


As loC, said, just get lock on grips and be done with slipping grips forever.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

did you thoroughly clean the bar and the inside of the grip before using any sort of adhesive? hair spray usually works well, but if the grip is slipping around in there on dust and dirt, it won't stick.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Bring 'em back, get some lock-ons, done.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Concur... lock-ons...

If you still want to go your route, Elmer's adhesive spray + 24hrs of dry time.


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

take them off and put hairspray on you handle bars and they will stick


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

You may have used too much hair spray. If you put too much hair spray on the bars they will still spin. Take the grip off, let the hair spray dry or get close to being completely dry, and put the grip on. It works!


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

ODI lock ons. Now that I have them. I have no clue why anyone would ever use traditional grips anymore. Lock ons are the future imo.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Brycentron said:


> ODI lock ons. Now that I have them. I have no clue why anyone would ever use traditional grips anymore. Lock ons are the future imo.


I feel the same way. Not sure why anyone would want to mess with non lock on grips.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

3m super trim strip adhesive (in the tube, not spray) and safety wire to be, well... safe! As mentioned above maybe you used too much hairspray. Sounds like it just didn't dry yet. If you used a bunch, remove, dry, and reinstall with just enough to allow you to get them reinstalled. Then wait a day or so. Or, if you're looking for instant gratification, pay the piper and pop for lock-on's.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

I started using odi lock-ons a couple years ago and now have no reason to ever try any other grip.


----------



## Faulker479 (Mar 30, 2012)

PVC pipe glue. Works great, but you might have to slice the grips when you want to get them off. but as others said, take them back and get lock ons


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

get lock ons.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I never have a problem with grips slipping when I use the hair spray trick. The first time I tried it, I soaked the bars and grip. That caused some problems, but it dried and I tried again. Persistence paid off.


----------



## zkid09 (May 2, 2012)

I swapped to lockons on my race bike (motocross) because I kept having grips twist on me.
if you want to use regular grips, I found that spray paint then safety wire them. Only way I could get mine to stick. Maybe scuff them a touch, wipe the bar and grip down with alcohol, a little spray paint, then slide them on.
grip glue works fairly well too but sometimes its hit or miss for me


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Another +1 for lock-ons.

If those keep slipping, I've found toothpaste works great.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

All these people cant be wrong.

Another vote for getting a set of lock ons.


----------



## XCRIDERBG (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for everyones input. Went down to Ace hardware and picked up a tube of '' GOOP ''. This stuff works amazing, took less than 24 hours for it to dry.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

...and you can repair your tennis shoes too!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

XCRIDERBG said:


> Thanks for everyones input. Went down to Ace hardware and picked up a tube of '' GOOP ''. This stuff works amazing, took less than 24 hours for it to dry.


Lol, good luck getting them off - but yes goop will get them to stick. :thumbsup:

To save a new thread - does anyone know how to get grips that are glued on with goop off my carbon handlebars?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Forget the grips, go bare, I use a heavy coat of Elmers wood glue on my hands and hold for 10 min. Then I have a friend coat the hands and bar with epoxy, let dry for 24 hours to a hard shell, then have same friend chip off the epoxy around the thumb and index fingers for shifting/braking. I have to remove the bar from the bike for sleeping, but, small price to pay. My wife thought it was weird at first but we incorporate the bar into all kinds of bedroom activities now. Haven't figured out how to go #2 yet. Also, if the industry changes bar widths again it'll be a complete re-do, so, hoping that doesn't happen any time soon.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Hate to break it to you, but the industry did just change bar widths!!!


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

XCRIDERBG said:


> I just installed a new pair of RaceFace Sniper grips on a brand new RaceFace bar. The problem I'm having is they arent sticking at all. I've tried using hairspray, which is what I've always used in the past and I even tried 3M general trim adhesive spray and they arent sticking worth beans. Can someone recommend something else? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


Did you wash them with soap and hot water before installing? Did you then clean the handlebars with rubbing alcohol before using the hairspray? Did you only use a little bit and not soak it?


----------



## neubie-nj (May 18, 2012)

they also have spray Glue in cans if you need.. works


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

ddprocter said:


> Forget the grips, go bare, I use a heavy coat of Elmers wood glue on my hands and hold for 10 min. Then I have a friend coat the hands and bar with epoxy, let dry for 24 hours to a hard shell, then have same friend chip off the epoxy around the thumb and index fingers for shifting/braking. I have to remove the bar from the bike for sleeping, but, small price to pay. My wife thought it was weird at first but we incorporate the bar into all kinds of bedroom activities now. Haven't figured out how to go #2 yet. Also, if the industry changes bar widths again it'll be a complete re-do, so, hoping that doesn't happen any time soon.


LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## dtrb (May 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## test_bot (Nov 12, 2017)

*GOOP! rocks.*



XCRIDERBG said:


> Thanks for everyones input. Went down to Ace hardware and picked up a tube of '' GOOP ''. This stuff works amazing, took less than 24 hours for it to dry.


GOOP! rocks. I fixed the sight glass on my 4wd A/C dryer (?) with GOOP! Seems that I also fixed the cap to my windo washer bottle with GOOP!. That '89 or '90 Isuzu Trooper 4wd was junk, but it sure was cool. My bikes looked good on the back of it, too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

test_bot said:


> GOOP! rocks. I fixed the sight glass on my 4wd A/C dryer (?) with GOOP! Seems that I also fixed the cap to my windo washer bottle with GOOP!. That '89 or '90 Isuzu Trooper 4wd was junk, but it sure was cool. My bikes looked good on the back of it, too.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

test_bot said:


> GOOP! rocks. I fixed the sight glass on my 4wd A/C dryer (?) with GOOP! Seems that I also fixed the cap to my windo washer bottle with GOOP!. That '89 or '90 Isuzu Trooper 4wd was junk, but it sure was cool. My bikes looked good on the back of it, too.


2012 was a good year. I wonder if grips have changed at all in the last 6 years?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

MSU Alum said:


> 2012 was a good year. I wonder if grips have changed at all in the last 6 years?


They may have but Aqua Net remains unchanged.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

life behind bars said:


> They may have but Aqua Net remains unchanged.


Good point!


----------

